# Images through my eyes



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

https://flic.kr/p/2aTm3HW by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29zo9Bz by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29znQBB by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/NQ2BF9 
by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McGXt6 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aXLrSZ by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McGp2x by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29ScmxY by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29zm8Zg by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/28cKMCw by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29zkG2V by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29S6wQU by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29S6qjC by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29S4EQq by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

https://flic.kr/p/29zkus2 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/NPZxYJ by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aTi7Go by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aThW75 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aThDAE by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29zjMAx by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McEmSB by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aTh3zN by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29S9W89 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aXHuva by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/NPXQCj by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29S9hBC by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29zeE9t by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aTcWPh by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

https://flic.kr/p/NPQpNJ by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McuxWF by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29z8MkV by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aXy1kv by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29z8kQr by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/MctrqM by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/Mctg9e by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aXwRhc by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McrLAz by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/NPMxnh by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McqZ5K by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/NPLErE by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Toronto, Peter :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Peter, such amazing photographs! You are a very talented photographer!! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

An truly outstanding set from Toronto! Go pro ... if you're not already!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

https://flic.kr/p/2aXC328 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McxxCi by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aT9wy9 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McxbC2 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/McwE7n by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aXuvMz 
by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/NPKXWb 
by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/29RVpJQ 
by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aXnD5e by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aXjTz2 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/28ciS1b by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/Mcfwq2 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/NN9YFy by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aVPeT4 by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2aVNkUV by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Toronto, Peter :cheers:





Taller said:


> Hey Peter, such amazing photographs! You are a very talented photographer!! :applause:





Why-Why said:


> An truly outstanding set from Toronto! Go pro ... if you're not already!


 thank you all so much!! I really appreciate the kind words guys!!! 
over the weekend will post my photos from Greece


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

That was an absolute joy!!! Whether it be Nature or Urban, you have an incredible eye for composition. Your mud puddle reflections are a delight. Well done!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow, stunning photos! :applause:


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

Jaborandi said:


> That was an absolute joy!!! Whether it be Nature or Urban, you have an incredible eye for composition. Your mud puddle reflections are a delight. Well done!


 thank you! for the wonderful words! 
love finding puddles they make some cool photos! 



Romashka01 said:


> wow, stunning photos! :applause:


 thank you happy you like my photos!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

https://flic.kr/p/2ibeycB by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2ibb39s by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2icFMDN by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2icDt8a by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2ie3hdW by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2idZUZE by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2ie4d8v 
by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2ifZKYe by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2ifXenW by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2ig1GEQ by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

a little update


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Again kay: 
more, please


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed we would like to see more, Peter; your photos are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

Here are some of the Greece photos I took last summer and posted on my flickr and Instagram account 
the Island that I'm from is called Lemnos, will post more from my trip soon, hope you all like them 

https://flic.kr/p/2h7AQiq by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2haEGh9 by Peter c, on Flickr

There is a lot of good vantage points In Lemnos to view Κάστρο,Castle this spot is probably my favorite 
one because you get a beautiful view of the Island especially at night while the Κάστρο lights are on
https://flic.kr/p/2haEKBL by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2hhvxAW by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2hhwC3q by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2hrRBPn by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2hH4Dor by Peter c, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2ibdQv1 by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

Romashka01 said:


> Again kay:
> more, please


thanks


christos-greece said:


> Indeed we would like to see more, Peter; your photos are really very nice :cheers:


 your wish is my command ;-) thanks Chris


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! :applause:
Let me pick out just two of many favourites:
#15/8 I never saw a similar shot before - a feast of structures and colours.
#27/2 As I love nature shots I'm fascinated by this tree.

Pete, may I ask you a question?
Once I had a discussion with a professional photographer at Internet.
We both agreed that talent is the most important thing a photographer needs.
But he did not agree when I said, if two photographers are talented the same way,
then the camera (and programmes like photoshop) begin to play a role.
And the one who has the better camera in the end will have the better pictures.
He didn't agree. 

What is your opinion?
In general we can say that it is very difficult to compare the work of two
photographers, because every single one has (or should have) his very own,
personal style.


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

yansa said:


> Gorgeous pictures! :applause:
> Let me pick out just two of many favourites:
> #15/8 I never saw a similar shot before - a feast of structures and colours.
> #27/2 As I love nature shots I'm fascinated by this tree.
> ...


 thank you so much for your kind words yansa!

it helps to have a good camera with a good lens you can't have an average camera with a top lens and vice versa
some photographers look to capture perspective composition photos as for me I'll take a photo of anything that catches 
my eye, editing photos take part in making a photo look better than the original, it's not having the best camera
you can have a $7,000 dollar camera but you need to know how to use it ;-) 

I think he didn't agree with you because some photographers don't like the word photoshop lol, you can have two 
photographers take the same pic but edit differently, it's all about the person on how he wants to edit the photo

Pete


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots of Lemnos!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

just posted this on my IG yesterday
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

WOOOW! Beautiful!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey everyone hope you all are well and keeping safe,

here is a little update
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
sunrise 
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

Gratteciel said:


> WOOOW! Beautiful!


 thanks mate!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Peter


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more photos, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more photos, Peter


 here we go my friend! 

here are some photos hope everyone likes them 
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
funny caption lol 
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Stunning! You are such a talented photographer, Pete!! Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates and well done, Peter





Taller Better said:


> Stunning! You are such a talented photographer, Pete!! Thank you!


 Greg! thank you very much for the kind words my friend it means a lot thanks again my friend! 


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Peter


 huge thanks Chris!! glad you like the pics


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

here is a little update enjoy everyone! 
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr

did anyone get a chance to see the strawberry moon ?!? took this thursday night
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

hey everyone here is a little update

 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Peter


 thanks so much Chris!!!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

hey everyone hope you all are being safe, who is ready for fall ??? I sure am can't wait 
to start taking photos of the leaves in the meantime here is an update!

 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Peter and well done!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Peter and well done!


 thanks buddy!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

hey everyone hope all is well, well it's my fav season shoot can't wait to get some fall
photos for you all! in the meantime here are some pics!

 by Peter C, on Flickr by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr  by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Peter; well done


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

hey everyone hope all is well and you are enjoying the fall leaves here are a few pics 
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice autumn photos, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Peter


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates if it possible, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, Peter


 thank you very much my friend!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more updates if it possible, Peter


 you got it buddy!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey everyone hope you all had a wondering christmas with your family and friends!

I just wanted to wish you all a happy new year all the best to you and your families in 2022!!!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

just a little update, hope you like the photos!
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates and well done, Peter


 thank you very much my friend!


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

a little winter update! 
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Peter


 thanks man! 🙏


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Petesphotography5 said:


> thanks man! 🙏


Welcome, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Peter


----------



## Petesphotography5 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey everyone hope all is well, here are some photos 

 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr
 by Peter C, on Flickr


----------

